# Best Livestock Guardian?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

In your opinion, which makes a better guardian? Dog, Llama, or Donkey? We would like one that will also be gentle with our Nigerian Dwarf goats. I'm not too familiar with Llamas, and have come into contact with some donkeys that aren't exactly friendly, so I'm thinking a LGD. Will they be friendly to our goats and our family and strangers? Kind of like a farm dog? But one that will protect our animals? We have had dogs before but they have been mainly house dogs. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really depends on your farm. It is best to research the care for each and figure out what works for you.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Dogs are probably the best protector, but each guardian is an individual. Llamas didn't work that great for me. The coyotes weren't cautious around them. Dogs can be great but are also a lot of work. Some will work, others won't. They're not for everyone. I don't have experience with donkeys. Take your time and do your research before jumping into anything.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I think the right dog would be the best guardian. I have seen several Great Pyrenees at other farms guarding Nigerian Dwarfs and the goats and dog(s) got along great. My understanding is that they bark a lot, though. 

We rescured a donkey for a guardian, but he doesn't get along well with the goats. He keeps the coyotes away, though, and he'd get rid of raccoons, possums, etc if he notices them. I think the right donkey would be a great guardian, maybe better than a dog since a donkey is much quieter, but I expect the right dog would be easier to find.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks! We already have a dog but he's kind of a house dog. I'm not worried about barking at all. We have experience with house dogs and he is a good "farm dog" but I'm looking for one that will sleep in the barn with all of the other animals. I'm not rushing into something and I will do a TON of research for sure before I decide.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

We have rabbits, chickens, ND goats, cats, fish (lol), a pony, & a house dog. Our dog loves other dogs so I'm thinking that may be good for him. But he's also pretty old so we may wait until he's gone until we get another dog, and just raise the next dog to be a "barn protector".


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You should get a LGD already trained with the goats. If you get a puppy, he will have to be supervised at all times or removed when you cannot supervise him.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I got very lucky to find an adolescent Pyr who lived with goats. He's happy with my herd, easily bonded with them, even my cranky mean old herd queen. He is still warming up to me and my husband, though. He just prefers his herd. I would recommend an older LGD who already knows his job to anyone looking into their first guardian dog.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I got 2 puppies last summer. Pyr/Anatolian, to be our herd protectors. They were 12 weeks when we got them, born and raised with chickens and goats. Puppies are a lot of work. Without a working older dog to train them, it put that responsibility on me. Teaching them not to chase, natural puppy behavior. Reinforcing our fence and adding electric, because they like to hop the fence.
I didn't want a llama or donkey so I went with lgd. Thinking back on it, I should have gotten an experienced dog. We love our two, they'll be a year old next month. They are still a work in progress, can't fully be trusted. I'm also worried about kidding time soon. They may need to stay in the buck pen for a while.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya on the youngsters, I also have a year old LGP(D). He still has to be scolded at times.
Keeping up with it all the time is a lot of work.

I had bought a 2 year old LGD already seasoned prior to this one and all we had to do was put him with his goats and try to bond with him. He was the best dog ever, we loved him, had him for many years. He had a handy cap, was deaf, we used hand signals to communicate with him. With our location, he did what he had to do, I hated he couldn't hear predators or threats, but his eye site was excellent. He past away last year sadly of old age, so now, we tried the pup method, oh boy.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

If we go with a LGD, I'll definitely find one that has been trained to be in with goats. Thanks for the information and advice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet, good luck.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

I know I'm late to the game here but....

We picked donkeys for our herd. Here's why and also the down side...

We don't live on our little farm. It's 6 acres with almost all of it fenced in. LOTS of coyotes in this area. We decided on donkeys because when we go out of town, it's easier for the neighbors to take care of the animals without having to worry about dogs trying to bite them if the dogs ended up being super protective of their flock when any type of stranger comes around. We also didn't want to have dogs barking excessively and bothering the neighbors. And it was just one more different kind of feed they would have to worry about.

The donkeys to bray from time to time but nothing that bothers anyone. That's more a novelty sound that people are amused by rather than being annoyed by a do barking. They eat the same thing as the horses so there's just one food to put out. The donkeys we got are VERY affectionate toward people. They're big babies that love attention.

The downside to them is they get aggressive toward new animals. We had a surprise birth from one of our ND girls and found a baby kid corpse that looked like it had been stomped. The donkeys pay no attention to the existing herd but a new baby isn't just another goat to them... it's a new animal that could be a predator. We keep our does and kids locked up until the kids are old enough to introduce to the donkeys slowly so that they get used to them and see them as part of the herd. This one just surprised us and we weren't there to lock her up. (she wasn't supposed to be pregnant since we had no bucks with her. We found out wethers can sometimes surprise you)

So that's the pros and cons that we have experienced. Like everyone else said, it'll depend on your personal needs and situation.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

ChrisM said:


> The donkeys to bray from time to time but nothing that bothers anyone. That's more a novelty sound that *people are amused by* rather than being annoyed by a do barking.


 Haha, I'm one of those people. I no longer have donkeys but one of my neighbors...probably 3 miles away, still has one and sometimes in the morning and evening it echos through our little valley. Still find it funny after a few years.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh sure.... quote the part with all the typos!! lol!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I guess I didn't even really see those, I knew what you were talking about :-D


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Our donkey brayed A LOT before he was gelded. Now, he mostly just whimpers pathetically whenever he wants me to give him some food.  But, if he think's I'm running late, he'll start braying about every 40 minutes or so until I get down the barn. :lol:


----------



## bellawoodfarm (Mar 25, 2016)

I have a llama (had 2 but his pal died a few years ago) and he is great. Wouldn't stand up to a pack of anything I don't think, but does fine for my small heard in my area.






This is how he sleeps next to the doeling


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you for all of the replies! I believe a LGA is in our future wether it be a llama, donkey, or a dog.


----------

